# pellet stove near a window



## rdubs20 (Jan 20, 2015)

I was reading/reviewing an article that stated that pellet stoves should not be installed close to a window.  Does anyone know if that is true?  If that is true then why would that be the case?  Or does it depend on the stove itself?


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 20, 2015)

The code is that the termination should be 4 feet from the window or if an OAK is employed then it must be 18 inches to prevent smoke from coming in the house but it is up to the local inspector. I have seen a case where the distance was less and it was accepted by the local inspector provided the window was nailed shut .
However if you buy the US stove window pellet stove that is mounted in the window.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 20, 2015)

I think it has everything to do with byproducts of combustion coming back int the dwelling through an ill sealed window.

I don't warm up well to the USSC window mounted unit.  It just looks dangerous to me.


----------



## rdubs20 (Jan 20, 2015)

I am going to have an oak installed.  the window will be on the other side of the corner which would be well over 18 inches on the outside of the house.  Think that should work?


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 20, 2015)

rdubs20 said:


> I am going to have an oak installed.  the window will be on the other side of the corner which would be well over 18 inches on the outside of the house.  Think that should work?



Yes


----------



## bogieb (Jan 21, 2015)

Now that you have the answer to your window question, check the owner's manual. I believe there are rules on how close to the corner the vent can be, and how close it can be to other things as well.


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Jan 21, 2015)

IIRC it's a window that opens.

A sealed solid window should be fine.

The entire concept is to keep combustion gases (Smoke /co ) from getting in the house.

I have a Quad that terminate 3 feet from a slider window and a hardwood stick fastened into the track was all that was needed to stop the window from opening. Good to go.


----------



## rdubs20 (Jan 21, 2015)

perfect thanks everyone for the help.  Now I just need to get a good multifuel pipe.  Anyone use the pelletvent pro by duravent?


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 21, 2015)

Snowy Rivers said:


> IIRC it's a window that opens.
> 
> A sealed solid window should be fine.
> 
> ...


Yes but it also needs to be sealed not just locked shut.  
Eric


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 21, 2015)

kinsmanstoves said:


> Yes but it also needs to be sealed not just locked shut.
> Eric


 +1 and...  Sliders are notorious leakers anyway.


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Jan 21, 2015)

MOST good quality windows (Vinyl 2 or 3 pane) seal well when closed.

Older wooden sliders, ahhhh not so much maybe.
Caulking maybe.

My house has almost no locations where a window is not too close or nearly so.

These things are just a workaround.

If the house is designed around the idea of stoves, the window thing is a non issue.

When we installed the one stove, the buzz word was that the window could not open.


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Jan 21, 2015)

Just read my stoves install book

Pipe termination 

No less than 1 foot to side or below window that does not open.
No less than 4 foot to side or below door or window that opens.

Common sense (Hard to find) says you have the windows/door shut when stove is being used.

Very subjective if you want to critique the writeup.

Window not able to open, but sealed, not sealed ???

Window seals good but fastened shut.

Again common sense and ability to work with locations of such things as studs, wiring and other obstacles in the wall.

Blatant disregard for safety is obviously a no no.

The inspector that look  my installs over just did a glance at things, saw the oak stick screwed into the window track, smiled and moved on. 

There not one word said.

When we did the install on the small Whit, the choices of locations were limited and it was a tough choice.

The termination ended up over the outside stairwell. Not my first choice, but the inside location had to be a corner and not obstructing other activities in the room, plus on a wall where the vent did not face the heavy prevailing winds.

The piccy says it well
Vent terminus is 5 feet from window with its slider wide open.
Clearance under vent is above anyone climbing stairs

It's easy to tend to cleaning as well.

Not my first choice, but has worked well since 2009.

The south side has myriad good wall space but faces onto a deck and a vent is gonna be a hazard to navigation, plus face the wind


----------



## rdubs20 (Jan 21, 2015)

ya really who is going to be running the stove with their windows open


----------



## bogieb (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey, I ran a wood stove with a window open next to it for many years (stove had a 6" pipe that went up and thru the roof). Couldn't regulate the temp very well, so needed a nice cross breeze at times to cool down the house.


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Jan 21, 2015)

The obvious reason is smoke and C0

Some inspectors take their job waaaaaaay too seriously, and will nix an install if things are 1/2 inch off.

Close proximity to combustibles with non pellet pipe or hot places on the stove are of course very important things that must be adhered to.

The one that makes me laugh is the dude that will locate a vent near an air intake.

Now that should be a no brainer as a no no


----------



## rdubs20 (Jan 21, 2015)

ya I could see it with a wood stove but not with a pellet stove that you can regulate the temp


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Jan 21, 2015)

Don2222 said:


> The code is that the termination should be 4 feet from the window or if an OAK is employed then it must be 18 inches to prevent smoke from coming in the house but it is up to the local inspector. I have seen a case where the distance was less and it was accepted by the local inspector provided the window was nailed shut .
> However if you buy the US stove window pellet stove that is mounted in the window.




You say four feet from a window.  But what about above a window........


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Jan 21, 2015)

Check the install manual with the stove.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Jan 21, 2015)

Snowy Rivers said:


> Check the install manual with the stove.



Agreed!!  What I wanted to point out was "near" a window may also mean above,  which in a lot of cases has much different clearance requirements.


----------



## Tonyray (Jan 21, 2015)

My Harman was Installed Professionally and not sure of how far from windows..
I know the hopper had to be  at least 9" from a wall at both ends  [which I assume would make the Actual stove fall within safe distances from windows..
Stove here has OAK.
note: not sure  but both sides of my stove have the Shields
which may be why my clearances to walls/windows are shorter..


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Jan 21, 2015)

The entire meaning of these window set backs is simply to avoid smoke/combustion gases entering the house..

The truth is, you could have a vent at 6 feet from an open window, be in compliance and have smoke and such enter the house with enough concentration to cause issues.

Again, it's all about common sense

The previous post with pix looks like the stove is very close to windows /??
Now if the pipe goes on up, then no worries


If they can open then there could be issues, so you fasten them shut with screw/s and good to go

We have C0 detectors by each stove and never had any issues, and these suckers are sensitive.


----------



## bogieb (Jan 22, 2015)

Tonyray said:


> My Harman was Installed Professionally and not sure of how far from windows..
> I know the hopper had to be  at least 9" from a wall at both ends  [which I assume would make the Actual stove fall within safe distances from windows..
> Stove here has OAK.
> note: not sure  but both sides of my stove have the Shields
> which may be why my clearances to walls/windows are shorter..



I believe the clearance question has to do with the end of the pipe that the gas exhausts thru, not the stove. Or maybe I misunderstood the OP's question


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Jan 22, 2015)

Thats it

The stove itself can be pretty much anyplace as long as it has the clearances needed


----------



## rdubs20 (Jan 22, 2015)

perfect thanks guys


----------

